#  Krankenpflege >   Wundversorgung (was kommt auf welche Wunde)? >

## Nick

So liebe Krankenschwestern und Pfleger,
(in der Annahme dass ihr wohl am besten bescheid wisst),
wisst ihr wo man sich über Grundprinzipien vom Verbände machen schlau machen kann, oder kann einer von euch was zu schreiben? 
Das einzig Greifbare was ich (im Praktikum) gelernt hab ist: feuchte Wunden feucht verbinden, trockene trocken.  :Zunge raus: 
Auf der Station wo ich war, gabs eh nich DIE Vielfalt, meist wurden Kompressen mit Octenisept getränkt, manchmal mit so einem gelben Zeug dessen Namen ich vergessen hab. Bei tiefen Wunden haben wir Nugel drauf geschmiert, und bei großen flächigen die Gefahr liefen mit der Binde zu verkleben so ein Fettnetz (yellownet oder so) draufgelegt um das zu vermeiden und manchmal wurden diese Hydrokolloidverbände benützt, wobei ich da auch nicht ganz verstanden habe warum die eine Wunde so eines bekam und die andere nicht. Das wars weitestgehend. Aber ich habe auch sicher viele andere Wundarten nicht gesehen.  
Aber wann nimmt man was, gibt es da mehr, was beachtet man?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Nick, 
das Gelbe ist vermutlich Braunol, Betaisodona oder ähnliches, d.h. Jod-Lösungen. Das sind reine Wunddesinfektionen und die Lieblingslösungen aller Docs, die ich kenne. Sie fördern aber nicht unbedingt den Heilungsprozess. Das optimale Wundheilungsmileu ist grundsätzlich feucht und körperwarm. Ich habe gerade in Rekordzeit eine anfänglich infizierte Wunde zugekriegt, und zwar mittels Aquacel silver Wundeinlage (getränkt mit Prontosan). Davor war ich geschlagene 9 Tage im KH, und bezüglich der Wundheilung hatte sich rein gar nix getan. Man prophezeite mir ärztlicherseits, dass es mindestens 8 Wochen dauern werde, bis die Wunde zu ist. Dank professioneller Wundtherapie war sie innerhalb von 4,5 Wochen dicht. 
Ja, Krankenschwestern und -pfleger wissen darüber wesentlich besser Bescheid als Ärzte. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Nick

> Ja, Krankenschwestern und -pfleger wissen darüber wesentlich besser Bescheid als Ärzte.

 Tja was denkst du, warum ich "liebe Schwestern" schreibe?^^
Auf "meiner" Station waren eh die Schwestern für Wunden zuständig, ich dachte das sei überall so, aber anscheinend ja doch nicht.  
Das Gelbe hieß noch mal anders als die von dir vorgeschlagenen Namen, aber jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke muss es Jod-irgendwas gewesen sein, denn es musste in eine Lichtgeschütze Flache gehalten werden, durfte nicht ans Licht - spricht doch sehr für Iod.

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Nick
feucht auf feucht und trocken auf trocken, das ist fürs erste der beste Anhaltspunkt. 
Der Rest ist reine Erfahrungssache.
Jeder Patient reagiert anders, von daher gibt es nicht DIE beste Methode. 
Bei meiner Ältesten, die oft offene OP-Wunden hatte, half es am besten, mit einer Jodlösung wegen evt. Infektionen und darüber Peru-Balsam, darüber das Gitternetz, um ein Verkleben zu verhindern. Und so schnell wie möglich ganz offen lassen, zwischendurch auch immer wieder Luft dran lassen...
Betaisodonna-Salbe kann ich auch nicht empfehlen, dadurch wird wirklich die Heilung verzögert...

----------


## meg

> Das Gelbe hieß noch mal anders als die von dir vorgeschlagenen Namen, aber jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke muss es Jod-irgendwas gewesen sein, denn es musste in eine Lichtgeschütze Flache gehalten werden, durfte nicht ans Licht - spricht doch sehr für Iod.

 Rivanol vielleicht ?

----------


## michmay

Hi Nick,  
es gibt zum Thema Wundbehandlung eine interessante Homepage:  Wundmanagement 
Vielleicht findest Du dort noch weitere Antworten auf Deine Frage. 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Sehr guter Link, der auch bestätigt, dass die physiologische Wundheilung unter feuchtem Milieu stattfindet, was eigentlich auch logisch ist. Witzig, dass sich meine Anmerkung "Das optimale Wundheilungsmileu ist grundsätzlich feucht und körperwarm" dort fast wortwörtlich wiederfindet. Die einzige Wunde, die ich trocken verbinden würde, wäre eine oberflächliche mit einer ordentlichen Kruste drauf (z.B. Schürfwunde), und das nur zum Schutz. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Nick

Hi Lichtenberg, vielen Dank!!
Noch steige ich bei der Seite nicht ganz durch, aber ich werd mich mal genauer und langsamer umgucken.
meg, Rivanol klngelt ne bekannte Note an, aber ob in dem Zusammenhang mit der Station die ich meinte... weiß ich leider wirklich nicht mehr.

----------


## Küken

Das gelbe Zeug könnte auch jodoform gewesen sein

----------


## Nick

Wollte mich jetzt da ich mir die Seite genauen angeguckt habe noch mal "ehrlich" bei Lichtenberg für den Link bedanken, die Seite ist sehr gut!

----------


## michmay

Kein Thema, habe ich doch gerne gemacht.  :b_wink:

----------


## Sarah

Hallo, 
ich habe vor einiger Zeit in der Sendung "nano" einen Bericht über Honig bei schlecht heilenden Wunden gesehen. Jetzt nach einer Knieoperation hatte mein Sohn ein Wunde, die auch nach 2 Monaten noch sehr tief und nicht zugeheilt war (er hat eine Muskel - und Bindegewebsschwäche). Nachdem ich mich an die Sendung erinnert hatte, habe ich den Namen des Arztes herausgefunden und mich an ihn gewandt. Er war sehr freundlich und konnte mir eine Bezugsquelle nennen, wo ich die Salbe, die in Deutschland noch nicht erhältlich ist, beziehen kann. 
Die Wirkung war wirklich fänomenal, nach 3 Tagen ist die Wunde fast zugeheilt. Der behandelnde Arzt war ganz gegeistert.  http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news169860 
Viele liebe Grüße von Sarah

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sarah! 
Davon habe ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr in Pflegezeitschriften und so gelesen, dass Honig- richtig angewand- bei einigen Wunden wahre Wunder bewirken soll!
Es freut mich sehr, wenn das bei deinem Sohn auch der Fall war. Ich würde das auch gerne mal in Real sehen und mitbegleiten, nicht nur von Fotos. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

@leonessa 
also ich kann nur sagen es HILFT wirklich ich hatte mich mit der Gartenschere geschnitten und als die Wunde soweit verkrustet war sagte mir meine
Urgroßmutter ("Gott selig") nimm etwas Waldhonig und reibe die Wunde ein
dann heilt es schneller.
Ich glaubte das nicht, aber sie hatte recht die Wund heilte schnell und die Narbe ist nicht so wulstig geworden. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## michmay

Das mit dem Honig ist ja interessant, muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal austesten.  :Smiley:  
Da kann man doch wieder sehen, dass die Hausmittelchen bald noch die beste Wirkung haben....  :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha, 
bei geringfügigen Wunden kann man durchaus den normalen Honig drauf machen. Das mache ich schon seit vielen Jahren so. Bei großen Sachen würde ich vermutlich eher zum Wundhonig zurückggreifen. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## michmay

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!  :Zwinker:

----------


## Küken

Ja aber nich das du dir jetzt den Kopf abhackst und dann feststellst das es nich funzzt... 
So war das nicht gedacht...

----------


## michmay

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  Neee, keine Angst, lasse meinen Kopf dran!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------

